# EMG 707 Vs. Seymour Duncan Black Out



## Joey Lapino (Aug 13, 2009)

Whats your opinion? I am building my first custom 7 string through agile and I am kinda stumped. I've always played duncan's but I've been told a 707 is where it's at. Whats your opinion on these pick ups?


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2009)

I tried out a Blackout on my Ibanez (which I do not have anymore) and honestly I couldn't tell much of a difference. Benzesp installed it and he believed the Blackout had "more sizzle." I've kept the EMG in my Agile and I'll continue to use EMGs.


----------



## Fzau (Aug 13, 2009)

Damn Rick, you're fast when it comes to Agiles 
Anyway, some people say that the Blackouts have more organic overtone (which is correct from what I've heard) and 9V EMG's to be a bit sterile. A 18V mod however clears this problem and makes them sound more organic, just like Blackouts.
However, Blackouts can't be split, EMG-707TW's can.. so a 18V EMG-707TW would be where it's at IMO.


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been thinking about putting in a 707TW.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Aug 13, 2009)

Personally, there wasn't much of a comparison between the 707 and the BO for me. The BO is just hotter, more dynamic and didn't feel like it compressed the signal as much. It also seems to respond to picking dynamics more obviously than did the 707.


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have blackouts in my S7420 and my buddy has 707s in his agile..they both sound great IMO, the EMGs tend to be sterile sounding but I'm going to do the 18V mod on the agile to see how it sounds..My advice would be to go to guitar center and try a schecter blackjack 7 atx(blackouts) and a schecter hellraiser 7(EMG) then you'll know


----------



## st2012 (Aug 13, 2009)

To be honest, the only reason I prefer the BO's in my 7's is because I don't have to route for an EMG. They sound more or less identical to me. Cleans are marginally better on the Duncan's but I rarely use the clean channel on my amp so it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## Fzau (Aug 13, 2009)

Ah yes, the route is different as well..
EMG's only come in the standard EMG shape which is bigger than the passive PU, so if you're putting them in place of passives you'll have to route your guitar. Whereas the Blackouts come in passive shape (Phase 1) and EMG shape (Phase 2).
If you ever think of swapping them out later, keep this in mind


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 13, 2009)

Regardless of which is better, does Agile even do Blackouts?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 13, 2009)

Rick do you put 'Agile' into the search function daily or something?


----------



## Fzau (Aug 13, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Rick do you put 'Agile' into the search function daily or something?


Naah, he got an Agile sensor in his head or something like that 
And by the way, he's got a reputation to maintain!
Rickroll 'em Rick!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 13, 2009)

haha Agile shows up on the Rickdar and his response time is 12 minutes max!


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Regardless of which is better, does Agile even do Blackouts?



Getting Blackouts is now an option when ordering a custom. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> Rick do you put 'Agile' into the search function daily or something?



No. 



Fzau said:


> Naah, he got an Agile sensor in his head or something like that
> And by the way, he's got a reputation to maintain!
> Rickroll 'em Rick!!







Scar Symmetry said:


> haha Agile shows up on the Rickdar and his response time is 12 minutes max!



The thread is entitled "EMG 707 Vs. Seymour Duncan Black Out." I had no idea Agile was even mentioned in here until I posted this.


----------



## Joey Lapino (Aug 13, 2009)

Well It seems like the black out is just the better pic up from all of your responses. Thanks guys for all the help. I think I'm gonna go with the Blackout. Again thanks a bunch guys

Joey


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 13, 2009)

Joey Lapino said:


> Well It seems like the black out is just the better pic up from all of your responses. Thanks guys for all the help. I think I'm gonna go with the Blackout. Again thanks a bunch guys
> 
> Joey



There's no such thing as "better" or "worse", it's all subjective. Though, the Blackouts do have the upper hand with the Phase 1, but when it comes to actives I'm an EMG guy.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 13, 2009)

Rick said:


> I've been thinking about putting in a 707TW.



i've got one sitting around that i'm willing to sell for the right price.. 

btw, i've used 707s, 707tw, 81-7 and blackouts. IMO, the 81-7 is a lot closer to the blackouts. I've say to use them if you want a more metal - death metal tone. The 707's have a more "rock-metal" quality to them, and have a bit of a singlecoily sound.. They sound terrific in the neck position (though I've been told 60-7 is where it's at for emg's in the neck). Not my particular cup of tea, as i switched the 707tw out in the bridge in favor of blackouts and it definitely does what I was expecting. The lows are much tighter with blackouts, and the 81-7 while it sounds similar to the blackouts has a bit more of a snarl to it on the low end side. The 707's have more of a rock/rounded sound to them whereas the 81-7 has more bite, if that makes any damn sense at all. I'd say I'm glad I have both and it'd be a huge pain to pick between those two.

I wouldn't necessarily say blackouts are better, just different... and definitely good alternative to chopping up your guitars if you don't have it routed for EMG's. I've never had a problem with noise with either pickup, so that doesn't factor in for me.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 14, 2009)

To the OP - if you intend to stick around you'll find out the philosophy of _*self help*_ aka *Searching* prior to posting is encouraged. There are a lot of threads on here regarding this topic.


----------

